# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  how to make broccoli taste better

## f.batista

i'm tired of putting them in the oven,makes them dry and hard to swallow...i'm also mix them with some garlic powder to give it more taste before i bake them..any other suggestion?

----------


## baseline_9

Try food processing them into little bits like grains of rice

Then fry with onions and fresh garlic

If ur eating rice thow it in aswell

If j want it a bit spicy i like cumin in almost evwrything

----------


## terraj

Mayo light

----------


## f.batista

wow never thought of processing them into little bits...will definitely try it out thanks guys....what about chicken breast?any good low calorie marinade option rather than just baking them plain...

----------


## Flagg

Steam cook broccoli. You can steam them in like 3-4 mins and they'll be nice and crisp and not mushy. I like to make a lot of sauces in bulk to give my food some extra flavour. I know a good french sauce thats easy to make and goes well with virtually any green veg but especially broccoli.

----------


## massemotions

When I make my first protein shake in the morning i throw in one banana i cup of mixed fruit and one cup of broccoli. I cant taste the broccoli at all!!

----------


## massemotions

obviously I put them in a blender lol..

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

Steamed broccoli is the heat, I eat it plain  :Smilie:

----------


## kalspic

if your cooking a bunch ahead of time blanch them. 

bring salted water to a boil 
add broccoli and let it cook for about 2-3 minutes
drop it into an ice bath or run cold water over it to stop cooking

to reheat just throw a little water into a pan and add the broccoli.

o yea cchopped whole garlic and shallots are way better than powdered. also i like adding pepper to my green veg.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

I've been eating alot of broccoli lately and have had the same problem. I've tried two things that have improved its bland taste and thats melting some low-fat cheese over the top or tossing it in a light mixture of garlic and sweet soy sauce.

----------


## Sailor Moon

> Steam cook broccoli. You can steam them in like 3-4 mins and they'll be nice and crisp and not mushy. I like to make a lot of sauces in bulk to give my food some extra flavour. *I know a good french sauce thats easy to make and goes well with virtually any green veg* but especially broccoli.


share that good french sauce please!? :-)

----------


## V-ROID

3 parts olive oil 1 part raw apple cider vinegar. Spice up with whatever you like, onion, garlic, oregano, cayenne, etc... Put bite size pieces of broccoli in a tupperware and dowse with the dressing you just made. Shake to coat evenly and stick in the fridge for 4-6 hours or even overnight. It sorta soft cooks it a little and the flavor is great. Actually you could use that dressing on a dog turd and walk away satisfied.

----------


## oatmeal69

Lightly steamed with lemon juice never gets old.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i like mine stir fried in soy sauce with a little evoo and some minced garlic and chopped onion and whatever spices happen to be in arms reach at the time.. sometimes i cut up chikn and throw it in too and burger...>!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

id also like to note that for about a month there every piece of broccoli i ate was still frozen..  :Smilie:

----------

